# Resident evil 4 mouse aim patch problem



## prakash.gourav (Nov 8, 2008)

I run this game via 3d analyzer on intel 945g chipset by turning "emulate hw t&l " option on. Works wonder with awesome fps. Now if i use mouse aim patch then what should i do?
I am executing loader.Exe from 3danalyzer nd turning on the manual fix (for 3d analyzer) coming on screen. But clicking on load game only hangs the app. Plz help guys. U r my last hope.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 8, 2008)

I got this game with a mouse fix. Icould upld it here for you. But go to cheathappens.com and go to resevil4 page in pc section. I think i saw some thing there.


----------



## prakash.gourav (Nov 8, 2008)

There is the same mouse patch there. Doesn't works. 
would u have to upload the full game?

Issue solved.


----------

